
Clojure: Lisp meets Java, with a side of Erlang - fogus
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/clojure-java-lisp-jvm.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+oreilly%2Fradar%2Fatom+%28O%27Reilly+Radar%29
======
kleiba
Not much new in that interview.

~~~
cema
Not for you and not for me, but we apparently have prior knowledge. Do not
shoot it down just because you know more about it than a random reader.

